# Riding in a FEL



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What are your thoughts on letting Kidd's ride in a FEL. I had to drive over to Denham Springs and i saw a man with a Long tractor with a FEL all the way up with 4 kids in the bucket. Now I'm not the brightest bulb in the world but i think that was one of the stupidest things i have seen in a while. Aren't they top heavy to start with when the bucket is all the way up. If it don't flip over and hurt all four of them then if one of them fell that would be about a 15' fall and then by the time the one driving the tractor would see what had happen there would be a good chance he would run over them before he could stop. I know some of you might ride your kids on the tractor or maybe in a bucket i don't know but hopefully you wouldn't have them 15' in the air doing it. So people lets be careful and use some common sense and think about what might happen if we do some of these things. Ok i done ranting.
Jody


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

You should have run up to him and knocked him upside the head. That is one up the stupidest stunts i've heard of. I hope those kids got there safe. If i ever see it i'm gonna call the cops and report it, Maybe it needs to be brought to his attention. Sometimes wanting to make the kids happy can cloud your judgement...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with Durwood. Giving them a ride low to the ground and at low speed is one thing. Maybe he raised it all the way up to scare them. Pretty much showed him how stupid he was.

To bad common sense, ain't.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree you should have knocked that guy the hell out.I actually know a women who as a child.Her father let her ride in the bucket while going down the road.She was fliped out of the bucket when her stupid father hit a bump.She was is the hospital for a long time.Luckily she survived I do not remember if she was run over or just what here injurys were.But I do remember every one saying how dumb here dad was.This was probably 35 years ago almost.We went to the same school and we were about 7 years old.She did make a full recovery but at the time she was not expected to live.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY NO riders in the FEL at ANY time. :naah: One bounce and a child could fall out and be run over by the tractor or get a hand, arm, or finger pinched in the linkages/hydraulic cylinders. Just a BAD idea ANY way you cut it. I can see pulling them in a wagon or trailer. NO riders on the tractor next to the operator either. It would make your heart sick to think of all the kids that have been injured or killed this way; falling off and being run over by the rear tires. Happens around here every year and you would think folks would learn.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

fel is no place for riders we used to change the yardlight from the bucket. dad would lift me up i would change the bulb. we put new hoses on last year because the old ones looked bad and the end blew off the new hose (bad crimp) bucket tipped down and out i went. i bought a long ladder the next day for that job.we learned our lesson


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well I'm happy to see*

That there are more people that can see the danger in some of the things that are dangerous. If he didn't have it up all the way i would not have paid any attention to what he was doing. But it being up i just had to look to see what he was doing. I guess no one was hurt or killed didn't see anything on the news Thank God.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Well I'm happy to see*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *That there are more people that can see the danger in some of the things that are dangerous. If he didn't have it up all the way i would not have paid any attention to what he was doing. But it being up i just had to look to see what he was doing. I guess no one was hurt or killed didn't see anything on the news Thank God.
> Jody *


*AMEN*


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

What happens to those kids when that old tractor finally gives out a front axel spindle or blows a front tire? 

We always did road gear with the bucket 6 to 8" off the ground. If there were to be a front running gear failure, hopefully skidding on the base of the bucket would help the tractor to not go out of control and flip.

Even to cross the farm yard with someone in the bucket, we'd do it in such a way that if you were for any reason to fall out (at 3mph), the tractor would be going away from you, not running you over. Ususally, we'd just walk along since the tractor isn't moving that fast, and we're not going more than a few hundred feet.

I wonder if this would just be called an accident if those kids got killed, or would that be negligent homicide?

The gene pool must be a little dry in that guys neighborhood.

-Deere


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I remember one time on my fathers old farm when he literally smacked the stars out of my older brother for just that reason. He was moving backwards with the FEL at about 3 MPH with our youngest brother in it. My brother did not look to see our youngest brother get in, youngest brother got tired of walking and he step into the FEL. Well nobody ever was allowed in a FEL on my dads farm. Seems dad had his arm broken when he was a kid when Gramps did the same thing and they hit a bump and dads arm hit the bucket. He also fired 2 farm hands over the same thing. This was well over 35 years ago but dad was super safe on the farm. Nobady was also allowed to touch a manure spreader that jammed without following procedures for unjamming a spreader. Just drive around anyplace in farm country and I'll bet you will see a few one armed farmers.


----------

